# purple and yellow fish id



## Jaffy (Jul 10, 2010)

Sorry for the really bad photos, the little buggers would not sit still










Really dont think they are Acei as I have several and they have never looked like these guys do.


----------



## mbuna17 (Aug 1, 2011)

Need Better pics but like I said in your other post looks to be a copadichromis borleyi.


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

According to Google, Juvenile Acei:










Juvenile borleyi:


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

I second (third?) C. borleyi. Even though the photos are blurry, you can still differentiate the colors enough to tell - borleyi have more of an orange shade of fins and darker purple bodies (like yours), where as the acei have brighter yellow fins and lighter purple bodies (unlike yours).

PS - I hope that's a big tank, because with the at least 4 venustus and 2 borleyi we can see in these photos, it's sure going to fill up fast!


----------



## Jaffy (Jul 10, 2010)

Thx guys, luckily for me they are still atr the LFS I had enough sence to research before I bought 6 of each


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

mbuna17 said:


> Need Better pics but like I said in your other post looks to be a copadichromis borleyi.


That's my inclination, as well.


----------



## Jaffy (Jul 10, 2010)

I bought all 5 that they had today this is a little better photo.










This one stayed purple


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Clearly Copadichromis borleyi without a doubt. Obviously not Acei. Not sure why you call them "purple" since juveniles are generally dark grey to silvery. Males get shiny dark blue with maturity.


----------



## Jaffy (Jul 10, 2010)

The tank they were in (and one of them still) were a deep purple with dark yellow fins. Very well could have been the lighting.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Jaffy said:


> The tank they were in (and one of them still) were a deep purple with dark yellow fins. Very well could have been the lighting.


Sometimes the red fins I have had when still juveniles or female appear to have a purple/blue/grey cast to them as well. I also see some that are shiny silver. I am not sure the difference to be honest. Maybe a different collection point or the strain?


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

noki said:


> Clearly Copadichromis borleyi without a doubt. Obviously not Acei. Not sure why you call them "purple" since juveniles are generally dark grey to silvery. Males get shiny dark blue with maturity.


Yep, those pics were pretty clear.


----------

